# Recovering Gold from Glass



## Rag and Bone (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm getting ready to retire a glass coffee pot used for cleaning gold. The metal ring that holds on the handle is about to disintigrate. I've run a half pound of gold through it (dissolving, precipitating and cleaning). Should I be concerned that values have accumulated in the glass? If so, how would I recover them?


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 29, 2008)

Well you could use AR.

Hoke states that Hydrofluoric also dissolves glass. Perhaps that's another solution.

I'm a novice but I think one of those might be your answer.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 29, 2008)

Hydroflouric *CERTAINLY* is not your answer. If you can't see it on the glass, it's not there.


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 29, 2008)

If there were residues on the glass would AR be the answer then??

I'm curious now.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 29, 2008)

I think if there are residues on the glass that wiping it with
a filter paper and adding them to your collection for later
processing would be the best way to go. 
Jim


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 29, 2008)

Man... I always forget KISS...

For instance at work yesterday I almost snipped off a VGA connector to solder a male on. My boss says, "Just put a gender changer on it."

DOH! I knew that too...

The really frustrating thing is that I knew that solution from reading Hoke's book as well...

KISS
KISS
KISS

is my new mantra...


----------

